# Need Information On Bear Black Bear Bow



## Brother65 (Jan 15, 2006)

I forgot to set up the email notification and it was too late to edit. 
Thanks.


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

E-mail Bear. They will send you a pdf of the original owners manual, very helpfull and nice to boot!


----------



## ibjpn (Jun 3, 2007)

That model was my first bow. Mine had no cable guard or slide and I don't remember about the draw adjust.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

A Bear Black Bear was my first compound bow. That was a loooooooong time ago.


----------



## Brother65 (Jan 15, 2006)

Did you ever chrono one?? I'll bet it was smokin. LOL


----------



## Brother65 (Jan 15, 2006)

Does anyone know if you can lower the draw weight on this bow? I don't want to start backing out limb bolts and have it explode.:mg::mg::mg:


----------



## Old Man Archer (Mar 31, 2009)

Still own one thats a 50 -65# you can adjust the weight by backing out limb bolts and the draw length is adjustable via the slots in the wheels. You can buy an after market flat slide to prevent wear on cables.


----------



## Brother65 (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks. Do you know how many turns you can back it out max?


----------



## War_Material (Jul 17, 2012)

I know this is an OLD thread revived but I am helping a friend out on this bow and I set up a d-loop and pep and the serving is coming off of the d-loop part does anybody have the tuning chart or a link to it or a PDF? Thanks!


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

Still got mine

you can back limbs out but dont let the bottom of limb out higher than the pocket
the dl adjusts as you described
they didnt come with a cable rod (note the string track is offset from cable track a bit.....enough to let the shaft go by but feathers will contact cables). You can add one if you want.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

The Black Bear was a big box bow from Bear designed for the Shopkos,and Wally Worlds of the day.A step down from the Pro Shop offerings.Yes you can adjust weight,and yes the draw length can be adjusted by the different slots in the wheel.It was my first bow waaay back,I harvested my first deer with it. Then moved up to the Whitetail ll.


----------



## lynnmc (May 4, 2012)

usually I go out 4 turns to be safe.


----------



## lynnmc (May 4, 2012)

usually I go out 4 turns to be safe.
I have one in the shop needing a string, any ideals on length?


----------



## michaelstone (Aug 3, 2014)

This is an older bow then? Friends got one for $150 with a hard case. 45-65# I believe they said.


----------



## Eaz8 (Sep 8, 2016)

bumping a old thread...anyone ever get the pdf on this bow??


----------



## Zephyrus (Sep 21, 2020)

michaelstone said:


> This is an older bow then? Friends got one for $150 with a hard case. 45-65# I believe they said.


It was $80 brand new!!!


----------



## Camacho (Oct 17, 2021)

Very Old thread, but I emailed Bear and they sent me the attached .pdf’s. Hope they come through, as I’ve never posted a .pdf on here. 

I just found one of these on CL and think I’m gonna get it for $40.

I may Warf it (if I can find plates) or make it a retro compound shooter. Haven’t decided yet. . .


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Camacho said:


> Very Old thread, but I emailed Bear and they sent me the attached .pdf’s. Hope they come through, as I’ve never posted a .pdf on here.
> 
> I just found one of these on CL and think I’m gonna get it for $40.
> 
> I may Warf it (if I can find plates) or make it a retro compound shooter. Haven’t decided yet. . .


$40 is way too much for it. Bow is worth maybe $15 tops, maybe.


----------



## Camacho (Oct 17, 2021)

You forgot to account for inflation. This isn’t 2020 anymore. 

But seriously these sell for higher than that amongst the WARF community. Riser only.

You may be right if you are strictly looking at it as a compound bow. Maybe no compound shooters want them.

The vintage compound thing does seem to be getting some traction though. . . Looks fun.


----------

